# Hoosier Cream Tiger Export bottle



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 31, 2017)

South Bend Brewing Association, 1905 - Prohibition. Name-change in Prohibition to South Bend Beverage and Ice Association. Closed in the 1950s. 


Hoosier Cream Tiger Export was this product. Bottle came out better than expected as they never cleaned it after digging it. Not sure it's terribly common as none have been on the bay nor many online? 

Tooled top. Made by Root Glass Co., which usually puts a 2-digit date-code right of their name on heel. No name on heel, but on base. 12 on heel, so maybe it's from 1912?

From my semi-recent road-trip to cities I've never been to.

Beautiful label to bottle-- label only-- sold for over 280 U.S.D.!


----------

